# Clan Macfadyen / Samderwent



## Mikepg (Oct 23, 2011)

I've had for years a 1:96 kit of the 'City of Ely' Liberty Ship, which I would like to build as the Clan Macfadyen. Having studied many photos, I've realised that several modifications were made to these vessels including the funnel height, the wheelhouse and its windows, accommodation awnings, derricks etc..
However, there were also a couple of quite noticeable ducts mounted on the boat deck which may be part of a ventilation system for the engine / boiler room, and which I'd like to include on said model. Does anyone here have any details of these ducts or know anything of their use which may lead to an educated guess as to their layout please?
Regards, Mike


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Mike,
I made a trip in City of Ely in 1948 and comparing photos of her
and Clan Macfadyen it seems a few modifications were made on 
both ships.
On Clan Macfadyen another wheelhouse has been installed on
monkey island....In City of Ely we still used the original wheelhouse.
Also the Clan has had two extra derricks fitted on aft end of No 2 hold.
All Liberty ships crossed No3 derricks when stowed vertically as they 
were too long to stow fore and aft..
Deep tanks were in No1 lower hold and in fore end of No4 hold.
50 ton Jumbo on foremast and 25 ton jumbo on mainmast.
Stan


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Mikepg said:


> I've had for years a 1:96 kit of the 'City of Ely' Liberty Ship, which I would like to build as the Clan Macfadyen. Having studied many photos, I've realised that several modifications were made to these vessels including the funnel height, the wheelhouse and its windows, accommodation awnings, derricks etc..
> However, there were also a couple of quite noticeable ducts mounted on the boat deck which may be part of a ventilation system for the engine / boiler room, and which I'd like to include on said model. Does anyone here have any details of these ducts or know anything of their use which may lead to an educated guess as to their layout please?
> Regards, Mike


The tall vents(forced draught ER vents) placed aft of accommodation are either side of engine room skylight(ER trunking), and smaller vents at boat deck corners are tween-deck vents.Theres also a galley 'H' vent.(small vents round funnel are ER/Boiler vents). I know a friend of a friend turned this model into a Russian Liberty.


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*liberty ship*

lots of photos of her in clan line colours on Photoship web site.


----------

